# changing sizes of three point hitch peices?



## jeffakron (May 28, 2009)

Ok - you can see I am not an expert by far. I volunteer at a local farm. They have enjoyed the use of a Ford 800 for a few years, but the owner is coming soon to pick it up. 

We have an 8000 series (8454) Cub tractor, but the implements we have do not fit the three point hitch points on the new tractor. Any advice someone can give me? They are not compatible - but I am sure we are not the first to use older implements on a newer tractor.

Thanks, and yes - feel free to make fun of my lack of knowledge if need be. ; )

Jeff in New Paltz NY


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

There are categories of 3 point which are relative to tractor hp. The categories start at 0 and go to 4(that I know of). My tractor is 32 hp and has cat 1 hitch. Less hp is lower cat and more hp is higher cat. The pins are bigger in diameter and distance apart as you go up in categories.


My guess is you are trying to hook a higher category implement to a lower category tractor?? You may be able to change pins or find adapters to go up or down sizes but one size is about all you would want to go. Pictures would help.

Here are a couple of links for hours of reading

http://www.antiquetractors.com/Research/3points.htm

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=3+point+hitch+categories&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=&aqi=[/ame]


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

First of all Welcome to the Tractor Forum Jeff!

MFreund gave good info regarding the different 3pt hitches. 

The only thing that puzzles me is why the implements won't fit the Cub. When I looked up the specs on a Cub Cadet 8454 is showed either a 35 or 45 hp diesel and class I/II hitch. This is the link I found. http://www.gspike.com/new_vehicle_detail.asp?veh=20509&CatDesc=#detail

I always thought the Ford 800, like the older 8N's had a standard class 1 3pt. It that is correct than the implements should fit. 

Maybe the lower lift arms are different width so maybe you need to reposition the lift pins on the implements. This is done by unbolting them and reattaching in the other position. If they pointed out before reverse them to point in if the Cub lift arms don't spread far enough apart to allow you to hook them up.

I had to do that when I got my Woods finish mower to attach it to my little Yanmar. 

Maybe if you posted some pictures of the implements and the tractor it would help us understand the problem.

Andy


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Jeff - call me on my cell 845-417-8872. I live in Modena (5 miles from the farm)and can help

Chris Dawes
Dawes Septic


----------



## jeffakron (May 28, 2009)

*Differences in 3 pt hitches*

Thanks to the folks who offered some insight into this new world for me. 

I will measure and see what we have and see about ordering some new bushings(?) to put in the cub cadet - is that the solution to the different size hitches - as I don't seem to be able to change the pins on some of the implements - its welded on or built right in (?)


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The previous tractor may have had a category 0 or category 1 3 pt. hitch on it whereas the Ford 800 I believe may have a category II 3 pt. hitch on it. 

Sometimes you by buy adaptor bushings to adapt equipment to various hitches. You may have to shop around to find them.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

My 800 is a cat.1 3pt. hitch


----------

